# A crazy mobile shop on craigslist



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

While browsing the local craigslist, I found this incredible behemoth:

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/3356931409.html

The list of tools crammed into this thing is staggering. A full-sized unisaw, floor drill press, large benchtop sander, grinder… it goes on and on. I'm impressed at this creation, though it seems a tad overboard.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I understand there a guys who, with a rig like this, can do pretty well at the Quartzsites of the world doing stuff for the Snowbirds and then haul it back home for the summer.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a very interesting setup, and lots of work. I don't think it's overkill if you do your work on the road.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Re-modelers use these. Watch Holmes on homes.


----------



## Smallcrafter (Aug 27, 2012)

You CAN take it with you!


----------



## SugarbeatCo (Mar 10, 2012)

for the right person.. you could pull a decent investment off that.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's a good idea, but I think it needs a lot of work to make it work. I see a lot of rust. It takes real effort for me to keep the tools in my garage from rusting. I'm sure there's more to the story, maybe it's not been used for some time.

If I had that, with my luck someone would drive off with it.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

For theives; that's known as "one stop shopping"!. lol There's a lot of tools but the table saw seems to be kind of over kill and it must be a night mare to pull with that much weight hanging behind the wheels. I like how it opens up so you can work all around it though. Pretty cool.


----------



## hamburglar (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool idea… but honestly, he can keep dreaming at $6500. What a pain it would be for me to use at the job site too.


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting concept, but if the seller really wants to get top dollar,
I would suggest that he gets rid of all the rust on tool table tops - what else
is there that we can't see in the pictures?


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that I would rather have two axels and maybe a place either under or over for wood storage.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool set up but I don't know how much of it is practical.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, no more complaining about how small *your* shop is. That guy's shop is so small, he had to put his tools outside in a trailer!


----------

